# Shredsoles?



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Insoles will not help you with heel lift. For that you will need J-bars, L-bars or maybe wraparounds. Tognar has a wide and great collection for your needs.

Still, I highly recommend getting better insoles for arch support. Shredsoles have good reviews. I personally prefer Footprint Game Changers. They are pretty much as good as the expensive custom footbeds but much cheaper. Also, their cushioning is really good.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

I was looking at the infamous Superfeet red hots as well.

I did see the game changers on YouTube or some other site, but I was a bit skeptically of me molding them the wrong way. Do they give a lot of support, or do they just simply fit to your foot.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Chandler789 said:


> Has anyone used these versus some of the other popular insole solutions? I am interested in buying them to help reduce heal lift and support my arch a little better. I was also considering a J-bars/ foam on-top of that if needed. There seems to be more space towards my heal then the front of the boot, so I have a bit of lift.
> 
> I am rocking Burton Rulers FYI


I've used Shred Soles and have a brand new pair ready to put in my new boots this year (review). As Basti mentioned, these are really not going to help with heel lift, but I'd still recommend them for overall comfort, support, and better riding experience. 

There are other brands out there like Remind Insoles and a few others that don't come to mind immediately, but Shred Soles are the only ones I have experience with.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sole EVs have a pretty deep heelcup - i want to say that could help with heel-lift...


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

david_z said:


> I've used Shred Soles and have a brand new pair ready to put in my new boots this year (review). As Basti mentioned, these are really not going to help with heel lift, but I'd still recommend them for overall comfort, support, and better riding experience.
> 
> There are other brands out there like Remind Insoles and a few others that don't come to mind immediately, but Shred Soles are the only ones I have experience with.


Will they honor their 90-money back? I did not find any contact information on their web pages, so how would a return work? I would just want to put my feet into them for an hour or so.

I am most concerned about the arc being to high and the cant being uncomfortable.

@David, I noted in your review you sometimes get a pinch around your arch, was that due to having slightly wider feet?

My feet are not as narrow as most but shouldn't be considered wide (I can't wear Nike, and I find New Balance Regular to be quite comfortable). I read on these forums that the superfeet helped with that problem.

--

Maybe I won't fix the heel lift, but either way an insole would make me more comfortable. I ordered foam, heal wedges, and insole blanks. I will find a combination that works for me.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Chandler789 said:


> I did see the game changers on YouTube or some other site, but I was a bit skeptically of me molding them the wrong way. Do they give a lot of support, or do they just simply fit to your foot.


You can't really mold them the wrong way. Put water in, put the insole in a shoe and walk around for a few minutes. The upside is that they mold to your arch exactly the right amount and stay like that.

I don't really know what you mean by asking if they give a lot of support. They fit your foot. I believe the support mainly comes from the boot.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Chandler789 said:


> Will they honor their 90-money back? I did not find any contact information on their web pages, so how would a return work? I would just want to put my feet into them for an hour or so.


I'd be shocked if they didn't honor their money-back. Here's a contact # for them, you could call & inquire or alternatively, send an email to nate AT shredsoles.com

717-395-6138






Chandler789 said:


> I noted in your review you sometimes get a pinch around your arch, was that due to having slightly wider feet?


It was weird, like a pinchy crampy discomfort. I don't think that I have particularly high arches, I've never had any problem in other sports like running, rugby, basketball, etc., all which use very different shoes & support systems, but for some reason, I would get this weird discomfort in my leading foot when snowboarding. So, I'm not really sure what caused it, but the Shred Soles seem to have helped; I don't think it's happened the past 2 seasons and prior to that, it was something I always just lived with, going back to like 1996 or so.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for that phone number, I am going to try these first - If they are uncomfortable, I will return them I suppose

I just called Nate and he talked to me for a bit. He offered me free shipping xD


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

david_z said:


> It was weird, like a pinchy crampy discomfort. I don't think that I have particularly high arches, I've never had any problem in other sports like running, rugby, basketball, etc., all which use very different shoes & support systems, but for some reason, I would get this weird discomfort in my leading foot when snowboarding. So, I'm not really sure what caused it, but the Shred Soles seem to have helped; I don't think it's happened the past 2 seasons and prior to that, it was something I always just lived with, going back to like 1996 or so.


I had this problem as well, I think part of it s having lower legs tightness (calf, shin, peroneus) along with tough tissue in the sole of your foot. Getting better fitting boots that lock down your heel and a custom footbed that let the bottom of your foot relax both will help.

You can see this yourself - while in snowboard stance bend you knees deeply while keeping your heels on the ground. You will notice you will hinge at the ankles and your weight feel pretty even on the soles of your feet.

Then bend your knees while pushes down with your toes (i.e. firing your calf muscle) that effective keeps you ankle from hinging. Sit there for a moment and focus on where you feel your weight. I think you will feel a lot of "pressure" in the middle of your foot where you arch is. Now imagine holding this position for hours of snowboarding... with the added G forces of snowboarding.

Muscle you need to stretch - calf (gastroc, soleus), shin (anterior tibalis), peroneus (kind of on the side) and flexor/extensor digitorum (toe muscles).

Getting a golf ball and roll the bottom of your foot helps as well.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Chandler789 said:


> I was looking at the infamous Superfeet red hots as well.
> 
> I did see the game changers on YouTube or some other site, but I was a bit skeptically of me molding them the wrong way. Do they give a lot of support, or do they just simply fit to your foot.


They're a pretty good concept but they didn't quite work for my arch, just not high enough. Plus they were quite wide and interfered with the shape of the liner. 

I ditched mine after a few days on the slopes and got customs. Only a little extra cash and the difference is night and day. The customs not only support my arch properly but the forefoot shape is perfectly moulded too. And they are a perfect fit in the liner because they guy tailored them to it.

When you look at the shape of the customs and the shape of the game changers, they are not even close. Which tells you something. Probably better than stock though and might work fine for a different foot shape.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

I have very flat feet, and am an over pronator. For most regular shoes, I use Blue superfeets, and finally ended up getting custom orthotics made for my cycling shoes. The Shred soles, while much better than most stock sock liners, didn't have enough structure under the arch and didn't work well for me. Super feets have hard plastic to maintain the shape of their arch, and my custom orthotics are molded plastic. SOLE's also have harder, less flexible material in the arch but it wasn't high enough for me.

A quick test you can do is to wet your feet and then walk on a cement floor. Look back at the wet imprint your feet have left. 







If your imprint looks like the far right, than I'd suggest not going with shredsoles.

Great guy, neat company though.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i switched to shredsoles from aline for the past two months and ilike them much better. i do have normal feet so i guess that helps. hope you can find one that fits you well, either get them custom fitted from a foot doc or boot fitter or buy one online and hope for the best.


----------



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

*Shred Soles / Limited Time Discount*

Shred Soles is running a preseason 10% discount and free shipping specifically for snowboardingforum.com members. Just enter discount code "snowboardingforum" when checking out. 

Cheers

Nate 
717-395-6138
www.shredsoles.com 

*Free shipping valid in US and Canada only


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Shredder13 said:


> Shred Soles is running a preseason 10% discount and free shipping specifically for snowboardingforum.com members. Just enter discount code "snowboardingforum" when checking out.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


How long are you running this discount? My boots, which fit nicely and even a bit tight when I bought them, have packed out a bit and I was looking at the blank soles to help get that snugness back. Would these help with the tiny bit of heel lift I'm getting that is caused by the packing out? I didn't have any lift when I first got them. Eventually getting new boots but really wanted to make these last another season and get boots at the end of the season with sales/when I got some extra cash. Thanks!

PS...if you have any free samples lying around...I keed, I keed (sorta)


----------



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

radiomuse210 said:


> How long are you running this discount? My boots, which fit nicely and even a bit tight when I bought them, have packed out a bit and I was looking at the blank soles to help get that snugness back. Would these help with the tiny bit of heel lift I'm getting that is caused by the packing out? I didn't have any lift when I first got them. Eventually getting new boots but really wanted to make these last another season and get boots at the end of the season with sales/when I got some extra cash. Thanks!


Thanks for the note. Running the discount until the 15th of October. 

Cheers! 

-Nate


----------



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

*Shred Soles Black Friday SALE*

Since winter is off to such a strong start - I decided to discount DEEP - for one day... this is by far the biggest sale I've ever had: 

35% off the entire product line including new items like Vital Oxide Snowboard Boot Disinfectant, Shred Soles Icy Pocket Tees, Giant Team Stickers and (of course) Shred Soles.

AND

FREE SHIPPING 

Use Coupon Code:

Friday

Sale valid until midnight 11/28/14

www.shredsoles.com 


Pray for (more) snow.


----------



## SnowboardYoga (Jan 16, 2015)

*These canted insoles are a dream come true!*

Shred Soles are a dream come true especially if you suffer from knee pain. Snowboarding can be hard on your knees, even more so if you have a wider stance. The way the insoles are designed to be tapered/canted inward have been a blessing for my knees. They are very similar to the high end bindings that you see on the market with the canted foot beds, but for a fraction of the price. I am such a fan of the canted design of the insoles that I also have a pair of canted foot bed bindings from Ride. There are several different brands that offer the canted foot bed binding, but Shred Soles are the only insole that I know of that are canted. I feel that the two work well together but if you can only afford one, start with the insoles. Also, If you already own a pair of canted foot bed bindings these are the perfect addition to them. They will work with any bindings but I am a huge fan of the canted bindings. I have used my Shred Soles in several different brands of boots and they work well in each boot. In my opinion, canted is way more comfortable. Your feet are the foundation to your body. Take good care of them.


----------

